# Any ice yet....



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Anyone know if Fish Lake has any ice yet?

(just couln't help myself.....)

Here's a couple pics from a few days ago:


----------



## peacefish (Jan 22, 2008)

That is a beautiful fish


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

YOU, are a sick man. :lol: 
Both, for stirring the pot, and for teasing us with those pics.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Where was this?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

peacefish said:


> That is a beautiful fish


Which one? The splake or the brook trout? (actually, both are pretty darn amazing!)



bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Where was this?


almost 10,000 ft.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> YOU, are a sick man. :lol:
> Both, for stirring the pot, and for teasing us with those pics.


I had to verify whether or not my standard spinning reel could stand up to the test of ice fishing. I was nearly convinced that I needed to buy an "ice reel", "ice rod", and "ice line".

As it turns out, I didn't need anything special. Just a rod, reel, and some line worked just fine.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Fishrmn said:


> YOU, are a sick man. :lol:
> Both, for stirring the pot, and for teasing us with those pics.


+1.

Nice fish. Looks like the "range down South" is treating you well.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

I hope you weren't stirring around on the Boulder fishing a lake that is closed until the spring. (Kidding of course) those are some very nice fish.
How thick was the ice?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Those are awesome you and your brothers seems to catch them there on a regular basis...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

HighmtnFish said:


> How thick was the ice?


~1/3 of the lake was open water.
~1/3 had about 1/4" of ice.
~1/3 had about 3 1/2" of ice.


----------

